# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Pijn tijdens vrijen;ik ben bang!

## Miesjee_1990

De laatste tijd heb ik pijn tijdens het vrijen met mijn vriend.
De pijn begint tijdens het vrijen maar de echte pijn komt pas echt waarneer ik na de sex probeer te plassen.
Het brand dan gigantisch als ik plas waardoor ik mijn plas heel lang op hou.
Ook zijn mijn binnenste schaamlippen vuurrood, als ik eraan kom krijg ik een pijn waarbij het lijkt alsof er scherven in mijn schaamlippen zitten.

Mijn vragen!
Heb ik een vaginale infectie?
Wat kan ik daar tegen doen?
Is dit ernstig?
Kan het een soa zijn?

Help ik ben zo bang, ik weet niet meer wat ik met mezelf aanmoet. 
Groetjes michelle

----------


## Nikky278

Hoi Michelle,

als ik jou was zou ik even naar de huisarts gaan. Gezien je klachten kan het inderdaad een vaginale infectie zijn. Maar het zou ook een soa, zoals chlamydia kunnen zijn. Ik denk wel dat het verstandig is om dat even na te laten kijken. Een vaginale infectie heeft over het algemeen geen schadelijke gevolgen, maar moet wel behandeld worden. Een niet behandelde soa kan wel ernstige gevolgen hebben...
Kijk uit dat je je plas niet te lang ophoudt, is niet echt goed voor je blaas.

Xx

----------


## Déylanna

Om een eventuele blaasontsteking te vermijden is het wel belangrijk dat je na de sex je blaas goed leeg maakt.
Daarnaast ben ik het met nikky eens dat je ff langs de huisarts moet gaan, Het kan inderdaad een vaginale infectie zijn, maar als ik jou klachten zo lees sluit ik een soa ook niet uit. Nou veel succes meid

liefs
déylanna

----------


## Agnes574

Lees de artikels hier eens over vaginale ontsteking etc!
Mss heb je daar wat aan??
Sterkte Xx

----------

